# SIT



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I've been trying to decide wheter to fix this or not. My first step in training my springer pup has been teaching SIT. However, ever since I got her if she was near when I called her name she would sit. This pretty much got reinforced when I would have to call her name to get her attention before commanding sit. Right now at short range she will usually sit with either command used by itself. I'm trying to think if there is a down side to having her sit at her name and if I should break her of it now. If her name gets her attention and causes her to sit to wait for a command, I'm thinking leave well enough alone.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

It's up to you, but I wouldn't want a dog to sit on it's name. My dogs retrieve to their name and sit to the sit command or one whistle.


----------

